# This falls Moose hunting Trip in Alberta



## mikeo2 (Dec 17, 2005)

I guess I wll start at the beggining. Three of the guys in our group went up on thursday and by the time we got there on saturday they had a good bull hanging in the tree, he probably dressed out at around 800 pounds, so that was good, 1 out of 3 tags down. So, we get up sunday morning, and me and my dad decide to go for a drive in the truck a little south of where we were, just as more of a scouting trip than anything. We come up to a cutblock and look down, and I mean waaaayyy down into it, it was steep, and wouldn't you know it there is two cows and a bull moose standing on the far side of it. We decided to use our brains and not shoot it because we would still be trying to get him out of there today. This was a big bull to, He was definetely around that 50 inch mark if not bigger, and would have weighed in around that 1000pound mark, but oh well. So we head back to camp and meet up with the other guys, eat lunch and then make a plan for the afternoon. So, myself, my dad and one other guy decide to head down the pipeline towards the smoky river. We get down the pipeline and wouldn't you know it there is a decent sized bull standing in the bush. So I grab my gun and by that time he had winded us and took off into the bush, oh well thats hunting. So me and another guy decide to go and sit and call in a cut block until dark. We started calling and had two cows come in, but no bulls. As we are sitting there we hear a shot and knowing that we were pretty much the only group in the area we decide to start heading back to camp. Sure enough one of the other guys shot a little bull (500 pounds) on the pipeline, great 2 out of three tags dwon, and it was only sunday. So we again get up monday morning and get some things done around camp, and then we decide to go on another scouting trip up towards Musreau Lake, so we do that and on our way back we go down the South Imperial road for a while. We see a cutline which looks like it has a opening of some sort down it a ways, so we grab our guns and start to go for a walk down it. We weren't 200 yards down the cutline when a pretty good bull moose steps out, well after one shot to the neck from my 300 win. mag he was down for the count. So we had all our moose tags filled in the first 3 days we were there. Now two of us came back to bring the meat home, and the rest of them are staying to elk hunt for a few days.














































Oh yah I almost forgot. So Sunday were are driving our ATV's along the logging road when a guy pulls up beside us. He was sweating and looke dlike he had just seen a ghost, so we ask him if he was alright and he then told us what just happened to him. He said he was coming down the road when he saw probably 20 ravens sitting on the road and just inside the bush, so he slowed down on his quad and was trying to see what they were feeding on. All of a sudden he hears this horrible crashing coming towards him through the bush, and he turned and saw a Grizzly running towards him, he said he has never drove that bike so hard in his life, and he was just about full out and the grizzly wasn't gaining on him, but he wasn't losing it either, finally after a few hundred yards the grizzly turned around and ran back into the bush were the ravens were. The guy said if the road hadn't been dry, or if he was on foot, we probably wouldn't have been talking to him. Now normally when I hear a storey like this the first thought in my mind is B.S. but you could just tell he was scared, and thats kind of a spooky feeling. Needless to say no-one from our group ventured down that far after hearing that to verify the story about the kill site the grizz had in the bush.


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Sounds like a great hunt. How does moose meat taste? I would think it's pretty tough. 
Man, this really makes me want to get a moose up there in canada. I,m shaking just thinking about it.
Oh well, Way to go mikeo2 sounds like you had fun. :beer:

Greenheadfallon.


----------



## mikeo2 (Dec 17, 2005)

I knowsome people will disagree, but moose is the best tasting meat out there. It is not gamey one bit, in fact there have been many people that have eaten a stake or roast in our house that have mistaken it for beef.


----------



## bowedark (Feb 14, 2005)

Sound & look like great hunt can I go next year?


----------

